# The ideal cinch



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I use, and make, cinches. I believe that mohair, or alpaca, are the best choices for a cinch


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Weaver Neoprene Lined Straight Smart Cinch

I use the neoprene ones like this.. Have 2 sizes and both colors.  I've never had an issue with them, honestly, except they have some type of felt-like stuff on the side that touches the horse, and during shedding season with a palomino it just about will kill you to clean. I generally just throw them in a washing machine when they get really muddy or whatnot. 

But this is coming from someone who has used and hates rope cinches... :lol: good luck!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like mohair roper cinches. I have found that the roper cinches with the extra width help hold the saddle better. I have never used neoprene, I have used felt roper cinches in the past but had a hard time getting the mud and dirt out of them and then getting them dry.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe the more surface area the better. I have a neoprene roper girth in a size 36 for my 15.1 hand mare. It's all the way up on the offside and when I tighten it I have about 8-12 inches before the girth hits the saddle. The more surface area the less concentrated the pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A lot of it is just personal preference.

I prefer the mohair cinches because they breathe. I like the short ones I use only a 26" or 28"( they do stretch). But some of that has to do with my rigging style. My saddles have a dropped rigging and most people around here that rope a lot and big stuff prefer the dropped rigging because it seems to really hold well. Of course saddle fit will be the number one factor but rigging style I place number two then cinch style or length should compliment the for mentioned. 
I have tried one if the Smart Cinches with 
The roller buckle thing and I hated it. The roller was always pulling hair and catching skin. Tried a neoprene cinch many years ago when they first became popular and threw it away. So now I am sticking with the good 'ol stand by, regular mohair cinch with rings, no bells or whistles 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

